# Growing up with Cash



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Well thought id start a thread to put all my pics of my little man Tassa's Little Smarty (AKA Cash) cash was born on the 28th of September at aroun 8.30pm easy birth however mum wasn't letting him suck she is a maiden and she would do circles following him when he tried to nurse lol. Anyway a vet trip and a fair bit of CASH latter for plasma and cash is fit as a fiddle Purebred QH out of lovely mare Rosie out of Tassa Lena great Qh stallion here in aus who did about halfway through rosies pregnancy so with no frozen semen cash is one of the last foals by this great sire and we are so proud of him  He was 5 weeks old on Saturday anyway here a some pics 

here is daddy 

and daddy again in his prime 


and mum 



and the boy Cash


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

father like son lol


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's sooo handsome!!


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

thanks im his biggest fan I must say lol


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

OMG, I love some of his moves, especially the rearing with head into mom's shoulder, biting mom's ear while she eats and the foot over her neck while she trots, not to mention those cute expressions with his lip...too sweet for words!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

What a_ beautiful_ boy!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He's so freaking cute!!! Ahh!!! How can you handle that in person?!


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

thanks guys Skyseternalangel I cant lol he is to cute to handle  tried him with water yesterday as it was so hot his mum loves water but he wasn't as keen on it as her lol 



mum loved it lol


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Sarah, what changes already in such a short time... Thanks for sharing his pix with us!

Donna


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

yeah he sure is growing and changing fast cant believe he is already 5 weeks old


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Don't know how I missed this!! You know I love Cash, too cute how he torments mum, but I'm sure she does not agree...lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

lol yeah thought id give the breeding section a break and move over to the pictures section like u did I know I will be back in the breeding section in about 11 months if I can hold off that long with rosie and shads lol


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

well trying to get some more nice pics of cash come back to upload them onto computer and then see this one lol cash thought he would pull this funny face without me realising lol


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Love, love, love the first picture! I am never able to get funny pics of any of the horses, this one is awesome 😍😍! 
I also love the white in his tail, I not noticed it before. Both Cowboy and lady have solid chestnut tails no white.
As you can see I adore Cash....lol😜😜😜
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

What a beautiful guy .


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Awwwww... Didn't realize you had started a new thread. Will have to stalk this one now lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Ok, so how can u not love a QH butt... But (no pun intended), take a gander at that manly chest in pix #3!

Donna


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

lol yeah he is getting a nice little but on him was wondering if he would as it was a bit scrawny looking for the first couple weeks lol only starting to get the apple bum now. lol yeah thought id make a topic here for cash and save the room for people expecting foals no doubt I will be back in the breeding forum soon fingers crossed rosie took again she will be getting her first scan in about 8 days. Yeah Mslady he has always had the white lol assumed all chestnut foals had it though hadn't paid to much attention so cant be sure will have to go and check out some chestnut foal pics. I had no idea he even pulled the funny face didn't see it when I was down there and flicked through the pics and noticed it lol. Oh I forgot to mention after all the travelling in his early days when hubby picked them up from the vets after rosies ai he just walked straight up and loaded like a champ so at least some good come out of all the loading lol cant wait till he is a yearling hopefully he will be nice enough looking to do some halter classes though halter horses here these days come out of there mum looking like tanks lol


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Subbing


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Sarah you had me question what color Cowboys tail was when he was born, I went searching for his foal pictures and then I found pictures I forgot about, so one tail picture took me a few hours...lol! But I did find that Cowboy was born without white in his tail. I'll post a picture. I just went and looked at the pic of your father-in-laws new foal (sorry I haven't gotten back to you I've been sick!) and I don't notice any white either. Cash is special!!! 😊😊😊😊 He is going to grow up to be a great Stallion!!

Cash can probably teach a class on loading and unloading.

This is Cowboy a day old, look at that cute, butty.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

well there u go they don't all have the white  thanks im hoping he will be a great stallion going to be so long though to find out lol but I should have some fun taking him in some led classes before his old enough to break in. We put his halter I brought him on this afternoon in the round yard and done a bit of leading lessons with him he wasn't thrilled to say the least lol he didn't mind the putting the halter on but when it come to the leading he was like nope ****** u guys I say where I go lol but he made progress so just taking it in baby steps and will do some more work on it in the morning. 

heres some pics I got 



father in laws new foal makes cash look like a giant now lol they weren't very impressed with plain chestnut considering the mum had a white blaze and the stallion was my fathers buckskin and all they got was plain chestnut but I still think its super cute haha


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Well got some more pics this afternoon got some good ones of rosie to


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Cash looks great as always! How is Shads? Is she home?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

What a handsome boy!!


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

shads will hopefully be home next week  here are some more pics from today he went into a new paddock for the day and was acting like a crazy man lol


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

He is STUNNING and he grows so quickly, he's going to be a beautiful horse!


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks yes he is growing so quickly cant wait to see him when he matures


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Sarah, Cash and Mum look FAB!

Donna


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks Donna so happy with how he is growing  have started more leading training with him today he is doing great learning to give to pressure such a smart little boy got a nice pic again today of him and mum ) mum seen the food dish and started running lol)


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh my god. Number 6 in the first post gave me a physical feeling of desperation to hug him!!


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi Sarah, I missed your response 'cause I cleaned out the listing of threads I was monitoring.

Boy, Rosie looks amazing!

Do you have any idea what you think Cash is going to top out at height-wise?

... I think I read somewhere on HF as to using this method to guestimate that info: Take hay string and place one end at ergot, holding it there with one hand, and with the other hand run it up to the point of elbow. Hold the string firm at elbow, and take the ergot end and swivel it past elbow so that it goes up towards withers. Where it ends will be where horse will top out.

Donna


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I have missed so much! Great pictures of Cash and Rosie, the both look great. Our temps have gotten below freezing and it starting sleeting today so our guys are fuzzy but warm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

He's getting so big and gorgeous!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

well im not to sure on what height he will get to I've been told he looks like he will be a big boy though lol. im not to sure he would stand still long enough nor co operate with me trying to take measurements to work out expected height either just yet lol. his mum is about 14.3hh at a guess will have to measure her and dad was 15hh. Thanks everyone he is getting rather big will have to get some pics tomorrow he is getting really dark around the eyes now so hopefully he will be a really nice dark chestnut when he looses his foal coat


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

He's coming along so nicely :')


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

thanks Xexious  he is looking a bit scruffy lately heres his panda eyes lol


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

oh and 2 more stretching it out lol


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

He still looks great, even with shedding his foal coat. I love all of his muscle definition.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's such a handsome boy!!


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Sarah, '*longneck2.jpg' will be a great pix to compare against as he continues to grow up... Love those muscles!

Donna


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Haha thanks yeah my photo naming is quiet original lol i have sk many photos and so have to think of so many names then remember the pics and what its called so i keep it easy lol he has a long neck in that pic so i called it long neck haha. Thanks mslady havent had much time to do anything with him like more halter training as its a two person job and hubbys on graveyard shift at work midnight to 8am but should be able to get back into it next week when hubby goes back on day shift so hopefully have some more pics of him being a big boy and leading


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

well had to put this up cash at 1 day and now 8 weeks boy do they change


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

well its been a while so thought id put some new pics up of the boy 11 weeks old Saturday 
WE GOT RAIN! lol so he was a bit muddy


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

He is still looking good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Well haven't been on again for a while have had some more rain last time I think we had rain was when I posted last lol so cash hates water have tried the hose and he hates it ! so I wondered how he would feel about rain im not usually outside when we get some so haven't seen what he does when it does rain but it rained this afternoon at feed time so this is what cash does in the rain he tucks his back legs right under himself so they almost touch the front ones lol and there a couple other pics of him after the rain being a little ferrel lol



my big cutting horse lol 

speed demon disappointed it wasn't a clear shot


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

opps forgot one


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

oh and one more lol


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

also got a little video of him today after the rain here it is 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152085052208550&notif_t=video_processed


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

He's looking good! I don't see how he can stand with his back legs tucked so far under without him sitting on his butt, lol!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Cash looks great, as always, he is so muscular. I love the video, but poor Rosie...lol. She does NOT want to play!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Lol i know ! I domt know how the heck he didnt fall over the way he was standing lol. Yes mslady i didnt think he would get so solid ! Love his apple bum :-D


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

alright some more pics lol big boy cash is now 14 weeks old and still a little **** to his mum his new thing to do is remover her fly mask so I have to go find it in the paddock lol


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

almost lost the foal coat now just a few stray hairs here and there 





this ones a bit blurry but would of been a great pic


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

I've been thinking a colt would be fun to have around....if he goes missing....:wink:


----------



## Delaware Equestrian (Nov 20, 2013)

He is soo cute and Rosie is beautiful!! I want him haha


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

lol thanks guys he is such a good boy can catch him now and put he halter on straight up brush him all over and pick up all feet


----------



## Tigerlily4 (Feb 1, 2014)

He's so nice


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

thank you


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

He is still one of my favorite colts from 2013! He looks great, Chance is so fuzzy you see no muscle definition on him. Chance pouts when we put the halter on him 😜😜!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Where are our pictures of Mr. Cash? I know you have some 😛😛!! Photobucket doesn't like me anymore so I haven't been able to upload Chances pics.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

sarahb87 said:


> alright some more pics lol big boy cash is now 14 weeks old and still a little **** to his mum his new thing to do is remover her fly mask so I have to go find it in the paddock lol


You should take pictures 3 and 5 and somehow make a collage of them so it's like from the back and from the front...I think it'd look awesome.


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

sorry have been so lack lately here are latest pics of cash now 5 months old and growing so fast


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

hard to believe its 4 months since I posted updates of cash but here he is at 9 months old pics taken today while he was having a play date with mums 2 yr old colt and one of when he tried his rug on for the first time


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

pics continued lol


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

well here's some more pics of my boy cash measured him a few days ago and is currently standing at 13.2hh approx. 

saying his to mum on his way past her paddock

going for a walk and having a look at the mechanical cow (bag)


just being a poser lol


whoops there's a fence there 


going for walks with dad to see some new things 


head shot lol


and last one just trying to look handsome lol


----------

